# Chum Kiu--Two way force



## bcbernam777 (Nov 19, 2005)

I just wanted various strands of WC to share their experiances in terms of the Chum Kiu force, especially with refernce to the 2 way force that it develops. A few questions:

1) Where do you distribute the weight throughout the form?

2) which part of the foot do you utilise in weight distribution?

3) Has your development of the 2 way energy impacted your Chis Sau/sparring

4) how has the Chum Kui developed your visual perception?

5) Has your stance altered since you have started Chum Kiu?

6) What do you feel is the fundamental element that the Chum Kiu develops?

7) what underlying principal do you think the name "Chum Kiu" represents?

8) do you feel there is a particular technique that is more important in Chum Kiu?

9) Do you feel it is more important to perform the form slowly or is speed more revant to the form?

Let it begin


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 19, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I just wanted various strands of WC to share their experiances in terms of the Chum Kiu force, especially with refernce to the 2 way force that it develops. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Where do you distribute the weight throughout the form?
> 
> ...


 
see above


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 19, 2005)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> see above


 
How do you do that :idunno:


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 20, 2005)

my answer to number 6, and 9 is typed in with your question


----------



## Spook (Nov 20, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I just wanted various strands of WC to share their experiances in terms of the Chum Kiu force, especially with refernce to the 2 way force that it develops. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Where do you distribute the weight throughout the form? *your weight distribution is constantly changing but always roots back to the Chum Kiu Ma stance. Roughly 75% back, 25% front.*
> 
> ...


 
Hope that helps!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm very new to this. I've heard words like "bridging" and "seeking" and such used but don't get all the nuances. Could someone say more about how the term "bridging" is used with respect to this form?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm very new to this. I've heard words like "bridging" and "seeking" and such used but don't get all the nuances. Could someone say more about how the term "bridging" is used with respect to this form?


 
My sifu explained it to me like this:

In Wing Chun there is a concept called the confined area, which is the area extending from the body to the elbow when it is one fist distance. The goal of the Wing Chun practicioner is simple, protect your confined area, and seek to control your oponants confined area, we do this through the utilisation of the bridge (usually refering to the arm) and we learn this through the practice of the Chum Kiu form which means either "search the bridge" or "sinking Bridge". there is a thought that is common to wing chun that to search the bridge refers to what to do when you have made contact with the opponants forearm, I used to think this to until sifu told me off because it wasn't a concept that he taught me, He explained that the the bridge was how to move the bridge to the opponants confined area i.e. how to gain entry into your oponants confined area to hit them. The concept can be explained by using the following illustration, imagine you are on the banks of the river, the bank you are on is your confined are, the bank on the other side is your opponants confined area, your bridge has to enter the oponants bank (confined area) to make a succesful crossing (a hit). "Seeking" is to manipulate the oponants "bridge" to find a succesful way to his confined area.

So to boil it all down, searching the bridge=how to connect with your oponanant.

I hope this clarify things for you.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 21, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I just wanted various strands of WC to share their experiances in terms of the Chum Kiu force, especially with refernce to the 2 way force that it develops. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Where do you distribute the weight throughout the form?*when turning the weight shifts, when stepping the weight shifts, when kicking the weight shifts.  The stance is mobile.  Ip chun said at a seminar to use a distribution of anywhere between 50 - 50 in favour of the back foot (so 51 -49 really) to 100 - 0 .*
> 
> ...


 
 .


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> there is a thought that is common to wing chun that to search the bridge refers to what to do when you have made contact with the opponants forearm


 
Yes, that was what was in my mind. Thanks for the expanded treatement of this! The term "confined area" is new to me.


----------

